# shutting down & going to have to sell :-(



## stinger608 (Aug 1, 2013)

Well as many of you know I have been battling a really nasty skin heath condition. Needless to say I have exhausted my unemployment benefits and have been fighting with the frigging US government to allow me temporary disability. 

Bottom line is they are saying I probably will not see any frigging benefit income until possibly the first part of November!!!!!  That is absolutely insane! I am already just scraping by as it is.

So at this point it is looking as though I will be turning systems off and parting everything out within the next few weeks just to bring in some bucks to feed the wife and I. 
It is a real sucky deal to be honest. Will be shutting the internet and cable down in a couple of weeks and most likely will have to move by the first of September into our camp trailer. 

I guess I will be making a huge "for sale" thread some time in August and try to log in every day from my laptop where there is some free wifi LOL. 

So I will probably only be crunching for another 2 weeks tops before I pull the plug on all the systems. 


The for sale thread will have parts from two complete Sandy Bridge systems along with a bunch of water cooling gear and parts from one complete x58 system running a HT Xeon quad core. There will be several keyboards and mice including a nearly new MK710 Logitech cordless desktop. Power supplies are going to include a couple of real sweet Seasonic modular units along with a nice Corsair unit. 

Naturally I will be giving priority and discounts to fellow TPU crunchers. 

I just want to say I am sorry for needing to stop crunching to all me fellow team mates.  I just don't know what else to do at this point.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 1, 2013)

I want to give a thanks but it doesn't feel right. I know what your going thru as I have been in a similar situation and have been scraping by for a long time and it is catching up to me right now too. I hope you manage and wish you all the best of luck and your safe return.


----------



## adulaamin (Aug 1, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> I just want to say I am sorry for needing to stop crunching to all me fellow team mates.



No need to say sorry dude. We all have our ups and downs. Sad to hear it but keep your hopes up I know you'll get through it soon.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 1, 2013)

This really sucks to read.  Stinger, your a awesome guy to chat with and I just can't stand to see this happen to a person that would bend over backwards for anyone of else.


----------



## shovenose (Aug 1, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Well as many of you know I have been battling a really nasty skin heath condition. Needless to say I have exhausted my unemployment benefits and have been fighting with the frigging US government to allow me temporary disability.
> 
> Bottom line is they are saying I probably will not see any frigging benefit income until possibly the first part of November!!!!!  That is absolutely insane! I am already just scraping by as it is.
> 
> ...



Damn dude that sucks if I can help in any way...


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2013)

So sorry to hear about this Bud  

Hope some good things happen for you first before all of this bad comes down on you.....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 1, 2013)

I am also sorry to hear man, you are a good friend and I will try and help the best I can. Keep your head up, things will turn around.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for allllllll the kind words guys!!!!! It really means a lot.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey brotha sometimes you got to do what you got to do! I hope everything turns around for you!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey there is a car park next to us we can always allow ya some wifi ..  Hope it gets better soon hang in their bubba.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 2, 2013)

I would like to help PM me.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 2, 2013)

sorry to hear that, i hope you get well soon and can make it through.
yeah crunching could wait for a while


----------



## manofthem (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that Dano!  

I hope that you bounce back soon and that everything straightens out!  As mike said, let us know what we can do.  I know that no one likes to ask for "charity," but it's not like that as a part of our team.  We'd all like to help if at all possibles so let us know.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 2, 2013)

Guys, reading through the awesome kind words and hopes that everyone has posted honestly brings tears to my eyes. 
The wife was crying her eyes out reading through these posts! She wonders how people that we have never met face to face can be sooooooooo kind and good hearted. 

Like I told her, "these are the most awesome people I have never met!"

Bless each and every one and thank you so very much for all the kind words and support!!



All of you have my deepest respect and admiration!


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 2, 2013)

Stinger,

Sorry to hear of your situation.  Like everyone else my thoughts are with you.  You'll get through this.  Life will be good again someday soon.

I had my own medical tragedy three years ago.  While not life-threatening, it was extremely painful.  Thanks to good doctors, a great PT, and lots of hard work on my part, I'm better than ever.  

Keep on fighting, and never, ever give up!


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 2, 2013)

that sucks. i feel sorry for you. but dont lose hope or go into depression ok?


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 2, 2013)

Hope things work out for you dude.  Life can be real shitty sometimes but if you have the love of your wife and some good friends you will get by.

And if you do sell your stuff don't under price it.  I'm sure people here would gladly support you by offering a decent value on your kit.

Good luck and keep your chin up.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 2, 2013)

Really sorry to hear this, Dano. Hopefully you are able to join us again very soon. The well-being of yourself and your wife is of top importance, and unfortunately selling off your rigs will suck, but sometimes life throws us a tough situation like this and you just gotta keep your head up and take it day by day. Stay strong, and we'll be here for you man.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 2, 2013)

Only seen your posts a few times here, Stinger, guess we don't frequent the same posts, but from the posts from several I _do_ spot more often (dude, MoT, etc), that speaks a lot of you. Sorry about things man, and hope they get squared away sooner rather than later. Will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 2, 2013)

Man, sorry to hear the bad news. Like others have said If you ever need any help just ask.


----------



## okidna (Aug 2, 2013)

Really sorry to hear this, Stinger 

Stay strong and get well soon, my friend.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 2, 2013)

OMG stinger  I am so saddened to hear about this. I hope you get better and good times come your way! /PRAYING!


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 2, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Needless to say I have exhausted my unemployment benefits and have been fighting with the frigging US government to allow me temporary disability.



Ironically, it's probably easier to get on permanent disability!  If you can find the right lawyer...

Best to you!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 2, 2013)

Drop me a line if you need something, D. I know what its like to be in this kind of situation.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 2, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Well as many of you know I have been battling a really nasty skin heath condition. Needless to say I have exhausted my unemployment benefits and have been fighting with the frigging US government to allow me temporary disability.
> 
> Bottom line is they are saying I probably will not see any frigging benefit income until possibly the first part of November!!!!!  That is absolutely insane! I am already just scraping by as it is.
> 
> ...




Woa, that sucks man :S I hope everything will go fine for you. Keep fighting man!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 2, 2013)

Dano, I really wish you the best.  You're a valued member of our team, and you'll always be one of us even if you have to take a break from WCG for the time being.

Let us know when you put up the FS thread.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 2, 2013)

I wish everything gets a turn for the better for you mate.

If it helps I might be buying a WC system from you if it's compatible with my system. (As soon as I turn on WCG on this pc all CPU cores go over 75 degrees, and so I just gave up )


----------



## Flibolito (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear that bro. Look at it this way, we all support you and we got your back. You'll get this all worked out and be back on your feet soon and then you can build new cruncher which is where the fun is anyway right. Stay tough my friend you'll come out stronger in the end!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 2, 2013)

wish ya all the best too, ive only seen ya post about the merc. shit happens to the best of people, but not for long!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 2, 2013)

To be on a lighter (maybe pun intended) side of life, here is about my luck

[yt]?v=wiQqJW_TYqk[/yt]

Watch it, its funny as heck. 

made me laugh which made the day a little brighter!!!

*Also want to say that Ahhzz is frigging awesome!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry for the double post, however I just got confirmation from my attorney that I will get the disability around mid Oct or so.

A frigging whopping $638 per month!  How in the HELL does this frigging government expect a person or a couple to live on that shit????? God, this just keeps getting better.


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Sorry for the double post, however I just got confirmation from my attorney that I will get the disability around mid Oct or so.
> 
> A frigging whopping $638 per month!  How in the HELL does this frigging government expect a person or a couple to live on that shit????? God, this just keeps getting better.



That sucks man :shadedshu 

   Don't trust a lawyer to find all of the options out there for you. They tend to concentrate on those programs they can profit from at your expense and ignore some others that may really help you.

   Left you a PM on another program to look into... hope it helps


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry about your troubles, keep yer chin up through the tough times, it will get better.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 3, 2013)

awwwwww crap, i hope you will still come to TPU to check the Nostalgeek club! we are lost without you!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 3, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> awwwwww crap, i hope you will still come to TPU to check the Nostalgeek club! we are lost without you!



yea once I do shut down I will try and log in with my laptop at a wifi hot spot. Hopefully once a day probably in the evening. 

I think as it stands now my cable bill is good until the middle of August.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> To be on a lighter (maybe pun intended) side of life, here is about my luck
> 
> [yt]?v=wiQqJW_TYqk[/yt]
> 
> ...



I was like     At least we can all laugh together and share a smile 
Thanks buddy for sharing that


----------



## Arjai (Aug 23, 2013)

How I missed this post, IDK.

Anyways, best of luck to you and your Wife. The best advice I can offer is this:

You control your emotions, no one else. Keep your head up, money and self worth have nothing to do with each other! Self pity can and should be recognized and destroyed! You are a man, always will be, despite money or the lack of it. You do not get stupider just because you are struggling. Yada yada...

I am currently in a Men's shelter, I am tested everyday. I will not let anybody bring me down. 

It IS ok to take care of yourself, you don't have to give what you can't. 

Ok, Rant over. I wish you both the best.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi there everyone,

I am writing this for Stinger608.

This is his wife and he is here with me as I am writing this note.

Three days ago he woke up and could not see out of his left eye so I took him to the emergency room. What has happened is the Pityriasis Rubra Polaris has attacked his eyes. He cannot see at all out of the left eye and can only see foggy out of his right eye.
The doctors have prescribed some eye drops that hopefully will work.

He wanted me to thank everyone for being so supportive and I wish to thank all of you as well. 

"I will be back on as soon as I can." He wanted me to say that for him.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear about this.  I wish you both the best!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 13, 2013)

Godspeed Dano! Keep us updated on your speedy recovery.


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh man! 

   I feel so bad for what you and your family is going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Dan and I hope that he heals up swiftly and is back in good health sooner rather than later.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 13, 2013)

stinger608, I hope you get well soon.

It's when I read sad things like this I'm shocked that Americans are so opposed to Obama's Health Care reforms.  You are the exact reason why universal health care is so important.

In the UK we get free health care. We don't need to sell our items or assets. Hopefully the USA and other countries catch up with the rest of the world.

PS. We don't have to worry about constant gun violence neither.  But that is another issue.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 13, 2013)

Very sorry to hear Dano, feel better asap. The team says hi, as well as the rest of TPU, and we see certainly eager to hear back from you soon. 

On the bright side, you have a terrific wife who is extremely supportive, even logging into TPU for you and updating us.   Cheers to that


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear man. I do hope you get better soon and we will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 14, 2013)

Ooh , get better soon bubba..


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 14, 2013)

Stinger, best to you.  Make sure to keep at least 4 cores going at all times


----------



## mjkmike (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks Diane,  If I can help just let me know.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 14, 2013)

I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 14, 2013)

Only seeing this now. I am lost for words, I hope you or your wife can keep us up to date once in a while. Get well and good luck to you and your family.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you all for the awesome kind words and prayers!!!!!!!

My right eye has cleared up mostly now. I can see much better out of it. The left eye I can only see a white fog out of still. I pretty much just keep a patch over the left eye so naturally I don't have any 3D vision or any depth perception which really sucks!

My right eye has just cleared up enough to be able to see good enough to type and check in here yesterday. 

What actually happened is this damn disease that I have dried the outer layer or Cornea of the eye preventing me from seeing images through them. They prescribed me some drops that have very slowly helped but it has taken near two weeks to work. 

Again I want to thank each and everyone for all the very kind words and prayers!!! Bless all of you! 

I will try to log in more often now as I can see fairly out of my right eye. 

Dano


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2013)

Get well soon stinger!


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 23, 2013)

Get wel soon bud. 
Good to hear there is improvement!


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 23, 2013)

You will get well soon stinger608, we all believe in you


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2013)

Good to hear there's been some improvement! 

Thoughts and prayers for ya Bud!


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 23, 2013)

Glad to hear you're doing better, stinger. "Stiff upper lip" and all that jazz... Will keep you in my thoughts....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 24, 2013)

Glad to hear from you man and things are getting better.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 24, 2013)

Keep your head up!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2013)

Dano's back and better!   Glad to hear from you buddy, we were missing you!!!

Continue to get better and log in when you can!


----------

